# Internet pricing



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Had a customer send me a link to an on line distributor which quoted a sink they are interested in. I gave the spec to my supplier and asked for a price. My cost was almost 20% more than their price. And, my supplier has no idea what to say.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Specialty fixtures yes, but I'm saving 40/45% on fittings,valves,pipe......

You know what Im saying, it comes back two-fold.

Closet riser on-line $3.85

Me $1.90


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Had a customer send me a link to an on line distributor which quoted a sink they are interested in. I gave the spec to my supplier and asked for a price. My cost was almost 20% more than their price. And, my supplier has no idea what to say.



Who is the supplier and why would you think they can beat internet prices? Do they normally?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Personally I kinda like it when customers do their own shopping...

They pick their styles and colors...
They pick their quality...
It is their problem if they don't like it or, it breaks....

I just install it and take their money and it is mine...:thumbup:

If they don't like it or it breaks they pay me again...:thumbup:


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

Redwood said:


> Personally I kinda like it when customers do their own shopping...
> 
> They pick their styles and colors...
> They pick their quality...
> ...



Yep. On most jobs I find people spend more money buying on the internet because of the reasons you listed.


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Specialty fixtures yes, but I'm saving 40/45% on fittings,valves,pipe......
> 
> You know what Im saying, it comes back two-fold.
> 
> ...


What do you pay for 2" 90, 3" 90 and say 3x2 Y PVC. Just curious..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Otobeme said:


> Who is the supplier and why would you think they can beat internet prices? Do they normally?


Yes. I got two quotes, both 40% off list. The on line price was 50% off. And, they were not happy when I showed them the difference.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Caveat emptor and pay the plumber twice does not a happy customer make. If anything goes wrong with the order, the customer has to clean up the mess (without any experience in such matters) with an online supplier who's not necessarily geared to customer support. Add insult to injury by sticking them for your extra time. Now the Customer is PO'd and they tend to blame whoever is close at hand, namely the plumber. Bad deal all around just to save an amount that is less than trivial when compared to the number for the whole project.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I ended up getting authorization to buy the sink on line. So, I put 20% on my net and cross my fingers.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Is shipping and taxes included? You bring it to their house wrong item you take it back. How is the Internet going to do this.


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> I ended up getting authorization to buy the sink on line. So, I put 20% on my net and cross my fingers.


What does "20% on my net" mean?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Otobeme said:


> What does "20% on my net" mean?


Cost plus


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Cost plus


So if the sink cost 200 you add 40 and if it cost 2000 you add 400. Same amount of work, but the more the customer spends the more you make?


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I know I'm missing something, but I have know interest in supplying fixtures. I don't want to order them I don't want to help pick them out, I don't want to tie my money up on them, I dont even want to install them but I haven't figured out how not to install and still make money.

Let them go shopping. I'll install and we should both be somewhat happy.

Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> I know I'm missing something, but I have know interest in supplying fixtures. I don't want to order them I don't want to help pick them out, I don't want to tie my money up on them, I dont even want to install them but I haven't figured out how not to install and still make money.
> 
> Let them go shopping. I'll install and we should both be somewhat happy.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something.


If selling fixtures and faucets were a bad business model there wouldn't be so many kitchen and bath showrooms. 
On the jobs we do the fixture price tag is over $100K, sometimes a lot over. 
Plumb the house and maybe you make a profit. Sell the fixtures and your are guaranteed a nice mark up. It's a no brainer.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't know..... If the plumbing isn't making a profit I say screw it. Maybe the fixtures could be some iceing on the cake but screw doing the hard work for no profit and hopeing to sell fixtures to make the loot. 

I'm not a good salesman so I need to make my money from my labor.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

saysflushable said:


> I don't know..... If the plumbing isn't making a profit I say screw it. Maybe the fixtures could be some iceing on the cake but screw doing the hard work for no profit and hopeing to sell fixtures to make the loot.
> 
> I'm not a good salesman so I need to make my money from my labor.


In competitive bid work there are no guarantees. You figure it will take x amount of time and sometimes it takes longer for a wide variety of reasons. If you are doing the job yourself, you have some control over these variables. When others are performing the work (unless you go out to the job with a chair and a whip) not so much.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Most suppliers cannot compete with Big Box or the internet, and I don't think they really care to for that matter.

I know we absolutely pay more for some items - I don't care anymore. The cost is passed along to the customer. Time is money too! If anything is wrong with what I get at the supply house, they stand behind it. I need something in a bind, they will make it happen. Or if I mess up pricing a job, they will deeply discount to help me out. They are always there if I really need them. No internet, or Big Box will do that for me.

Now, if the customer finds something cheaper, it can be an uncomfortable situation OR you can turn it around to your advantage.

"That's GREAT Mrs. Jones that you found that sink online, and can save an additional $100.00. I know I cannot come close to that price. Go ahead and order it. Now that you saved $100.00, you have the money to pay for the upgraded finish on the faucets you wanted!"


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*what surprise will be in the box*




you should make the customer *be very aware* that it is not your problem if they get a damaged SS or Cast kitchen sink delivered to them..... have them inspect their prize when it arrives......

make them aware that if you show up on the job and it is damaged when if comes out of the box you must still be paid your trip charge and time....

and everything is on this job is on hold till they get done crying to that internet store....

we have installed a really crappy kitchen faucet from France before for some artsy-fartsy lady that insisted on this brand even through we warned her about quality .... 
The junk leaked from the get-go on her new granite kitchen top and we just packed up and left.... I would not touch or take apart that junk so she paid us and we told her to call the supplier to send repair parts....

we never heard back and I think we somehow got blamed for the whole thing... she probably had it torn out and installed a Delta like we begged her to


----------



## Otobeme (Jul 9, 2015)

Good thoughts from everyone. I have spent some time on this and have changed the way I do things a few times. hating the internet and trying to get people to avoid buying online fixtures I now do this. 

Go to my supplier (2 showrooms in town). Pay them direct using my account and their is no markup. If my account gets charged I add 10% for bank rolling the fixtures. This way all cost are upfront, makes it easy and comfortable with the showroom and customers. This has kept people away from the internet. About 50% pay my supplier when confirming their order and I make 10% off the rest. I view the 10% as leverage against the risk.


----------

